# Blue Water



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

Where's it at now? We got a roffs report this weekend thathad the patronius in blue water and it wasn't there.I know before this weekendlast i heard was a few miles south of deepwater nautilus.Has it moved?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a good patch of blue water that streaches from Deep Water Nautalus to Independance Hub. Ne Kika is in blue water but Tuna Mountain is in green. It hasn't moved much in the past week.

Kim


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the info! we made it all the way to double nipple last weekend and found some decent water but still not blue.hopefully this weekend we'll make it to the pretty cobalt blue this weekend!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I subscribe to both Hilton's and Terrafin. Over the past 3-4 days there has not been a clear chloro image of the gulf so who knows? The last images showed the well know and very distinct blue water right at the deep water naut, most likely still there. I was out 35 miles south of OB yesterday bottom bumping and believe it or not I was in blue water, so go figure! Hopefully between now and the weekend the cloud cover will allow for a clear shot.



MScontender


----------



## OffshoreAngler (Jul 29, 2008)

I really appreciate the help. Mscontender if you get a good chloro befor this weekend would you mind sharing the info with me. I deffinatly plan on getting a hiltons subscription next year but this is gonna be my last trip this year before I go back up to school so it would be useless to me now.


----------



## Redweiser (Jul 13, 2009)

Yesterdays RipCharts has it about 8 mi north of NaKiKa ... Horn Mt still dirty.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

August 6 Chloro at 1930 from our free side of supermap:

If you're registered on our site (free)you can go into supermap and zoom in to get a betterview according to where exactly you want to go.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

ReelF,

I can't get the site to work. It tells me I'm typing in the incorrect security code every time. I'm a past user. Also, the contact link does nothing. BTW, I'm running IE8.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *onoahi (8/9/2009)*ReelF,
> 
> I can't get the site to work. It tells me I'm typing in the incorrect security code every time. I'm a past user. Also, the contact link does nothing. BTW, I'm running IE8.


Sounds likea Java prob withthesecurity code (lots of spammers out there we have to keep out).Call Dave: 910-458-3145 - I think he's fishing today, but should be back later tonight.. Hewill help youget back on.


----------

